

Eric Schmidt: Television Is Already 'Over' - _halcyon_
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/google/10033473/Eric-Schmidt-television-is-already-over.html

======
PaulHoule
It's a touch premature.

I only watch TV at the gym and when I visit relatives. If I watch video on my
computer it is usually something I downloaded since Youtube is just barely
"interactive" on the slow DSL connection which is all the phone company wants
to sell me.

Right now the cable and satellite companies have a good business model that is
still making money. The fact that so much Hollywood content is locked up with
exclusive licensing deals means that this money train will keep them going for
another decade.

Although the industry will do anything to keep the bundling model, they're
very aware of the problems they're facing and they will make serious efforts
to move towards a video-on-demand model.

Now, as for the very young, it seems that kids today don't have the attention
span to watch whole television episodes. Friends come over to visit my ten
year old son and it's often hard to get them to watch something like "Teen
Titans" or "Card Captor Sakura" which they can watch Annoying Orange or
Dovetastic Microwave Theatre or something else on Youtube.

I've also seen that today's kids just aren't used to sitting through several
minutes of ads. It's enough to drive them to go outside and play.

I think cable is where the music industry was in the 1980's. They already were
losing their audience, but the extra revenue they got as people replaced their
record collections with CDs hid the fact that people didn't care about new
music anymore.

~~~
w1ntermute
How was the music industry losing its audience in the 80s?

------
mtrimpe
I'd say this is true. I can count the number of times I watched TV over the
past 2 years on one hand.

The only time I miss it is when I miss some huge event (earthquakes,
shootings) and my friends look at me funny when they realise I haven't heard
after 3 days.

On that note; I really want a twitter account that tweets these and a Facebook
feed like algorithm that condenses my missed tweets for me so I can just see
the major ones.

~~~
w1ntermute
<https://twitter.com/breakingnews>

~~~
mtrimpe
My ideal twitter account would be closer to this list of major world events
for 2013 on Wikipedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2013#Events> (found that
trying to look up what I would consider the main stories of this year ;)

~~~
w1ntermute
Just check the 'top' articles on /r/news once a week. You could probably
script something to tweet a link if the number of votes exceeded some
sufficient threshold, and then you wouldn't even have to check Reddit.

I personally just check Google News once every morning for about 30 seconds.

